# 02M gearbox question



## AndreiSuciu (1 mo ago)

Hello and sorry if this was asked and answered again and again 😁

I have a 03 Audi S3 8L with a 02M gearbox, that had some rattling issues, hard enter in 2nd gear and a skidding cluch. I torn apart the gearbox but I cannot find anything suspicious apart from the central slider on a selector fork missing (photo attached).

Can you guys help me with a PN for that specific slider, or where to purchase one(EU based), as partslink does not have a PN for that?

Can i mount the gearbox back without that specific slider will it influence anyway the workflow of the box?

Thanx in advance!


----------

